# [install XDM] sans internet

## pathfinder

salut a tous,

j ai besoin d installer xdm mais je n ai pas internet sur la machine...

Coment savoir quels paquets seront necessaires?

Je peux telecharger les ebuilds et les copier quelque part sur la machine target pour qu un simple emerge marche?

comme avec java JRE?  (/usr/portage/distfiles? c est ca?)

lorsque je l ai installe, j ai souvenir qu il avait installe 2 paquets, mais maintenant:

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -ptv xdm
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

voila!

edit:

 *Quote:*   

> atlantis distfiles # ls -l xdm*
> 
> -rw-rw-r-- 1 root portage 380736 Oct  4 03:45 xdm-1.1.0.tar.bz2
> 
> 

 

je copie donc ce tarball sur la machine cible?

cp -a? et c est tout?

pour les dependances?

----------

## Magic Banana

Voilà un sujet pour moi ! (une Gentoo sans connexion Internet depuis 10 mois... mais à jour !  :Wink:  ).

En attendant que je finisse de paufiner mes scripts (que je promets depuis des mois  :Embarassed:  ) voilà comment faire à la main (je suppose que le système de fichiers de ton support amovible est monté sur /media/usbdisk) :

1) Tu prends la liste des sources dont tu as besoin (c'est normal qu'il y est plusieurs sites mirroirs listés) :

```
emerge -pf xdm > /media/usbdisk/xdm
```

2) Tu édites ce fichier pour avoir un fichier par ligne (ces lignes commencent donc toutes avec http:// ou ftp://) :

```
emacs /media/usbdisk/xdm
```

3) Sur l'ordinateur connecté à Internet (n'importe quel *NIX fera l'affaire) tu lances (toujours en supposant que /media/usbdisk soit le point de montage de ton système de fichiers voyageur) :

```
wget -nc -nd -i /media/usbdisk/xdm
```

4) Tu rentres chez toi heureux avec les sources téléchargées que tu mets dans ton répertoire distfiles à coup de mv

5) Tu lances l'installation :

```
emerge xdm
```

----------

## Mickael

Astuce à mettre en toutes les mains. Tiens puisque tu nous rappels que tu dois nous fournir les scripts, et pour te faire pardonner de ton passage en guru sur une faute avouée  :Twisted Evil:   tu pourrais nous faire un tip/how-to.....

----------

## pathfinder

cool!

mais voila:

je n ai pas de cle usb sous la main, j ai donc tente avec une partition de mon disque dur (montee sur data):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> atlantis distfiles # emerge -pf xdm > /data/software/xdm
> 
> atlantis distfiles # emacs /data/software/xdm 
> ...

 

qu est ce que j ai fait de travers?

et pourquoi ne pas copier simplement le tar.bz2 et hop?  (pardon pour la question si elle est idiote) (dependances?)

----------

## pathfinder

j ai reedite le dichier pour ne faire apparaitre QUE les lignes contenant les adresses http:

 *Quote:*   

>  # wget -nc -nd -i /data/software/xdm
> 
> File `xdm-1.1.0.tar.bz2' already there; not retrieving.
> 
> File `xdm-1.1.0.tar.bz2' already there; not retrieving.
> ...

 

precision 1:

 *Quote:*   

> # ls -l /data/software/xdm*
> 
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 214 Nov  3 12:40 /data/software/xdm
> 
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 312 Nov  3 12:34 /data/software/xdm~
> ...

 

c est comme s il allait directement dans /usr/portage/distfiles.

Au fait, precision 2... (je sens que c est la HIC):

 *Quote:*   

> atlantis distfiles # pwd
> 
> /usr/portage/distfiles
> 
> 

 

il faut que je le fasse depuis la cle USB direct (dans ce cas je cd /data/software) ?

c est vrai que c est un best of ton truc.

----------

## pathfinder

resolu!!!

voila:

 *Quote:*   

> atlantis distfiles # cd /data/software/
> 
> atlantis software # wget -nc -nd -i /data/software/xdm
> 
> --12:45:38--  http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/xdm-1.1.0.tar.bz2
> ...

 

tu dois donc preciser pour les IDIOTS comme moi qu il faut s eplacer sur la clef USB avant de faire WGET.

----------

## pathfinder

desole d etre lourd... mais quelle est la difference entre ca et: copier le tar.bz2 de /usr/portgae/distfiles ?

Je saisis pas trop...

S il y  avait eu des dependances, elles auraient ete fetchees aussi?

je ne crois pas:

exemple:

 *Quote:*   

> atlantis software # emerge -ptv proftpd
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

il n a pas pris ftp-base...

on fait comment alors?

----------

## Magic Banana

Il est normal qu'il y ait plusieurs sources pour le fetch d'un fichier. Ainsi, en cas d'erreur avec la première source, wget cherche à télécharger depuis la deuxième, etc. C'est aussi comme cela que procède "emerge" lorsque les sources ne sont pas encore dans distfiles.

Cette méthode permet en effet de de fetcher tous les fichiers nécessaires, y compris les dépendances et autres patchs.

Pour ce qui est du partage de mes scripts, pensez-vous que ce serait une bonne idée de lancer un thread sur ce forum pour m'aider à les finir (en fait j'utilise une version moins flexible et pas 100% automatisée de mes scripts mais suis fainéant et peu doué pour les langages scriptés...) ?

----------

## Temet

Bah alors ma Banane, t'es une vraie ou fausse magicienne ???

Un 'ti topic dans le sous forum s'impose  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Déjà une petite précision que j'ai oublié de donner quant au comportement de wget. C'est l'option -nc qui permet de ne pas télécharger ce qui a déjà été téléchargé.

Pour ce qui est de mes scripts, les nouveaux sont dans un état lamentable (genre ils font un peu n'importe quoi). C'est bête à dire mais mon problème est justement de ne pas avoir de gentoo connecté à Internet ! Je ne peux donc pas tester mes changements facilement alors j'utilise généralement mes vieux scripts mal foutu qui eux, fonctionne à coup sûr.

Je ne pense pas que je puisse poster dans le forum "Astuces" donc... Je pensais plus à poster dans le forum principal et de me faire aider par quelques gourous du bash qui eux, ont une gentoo sur Internet. Ensuite, le sous-forum... Qu'est-ce que vous e penser ?

----------

## Temet

Moi je dirais : "comme tu le sens".  :Laughing:  (j'ai toujours été d'une grande aide)

Enfin te faire corriger c'est pas une mauvaise idée ... juste que compte pas sur moi lol (/me est une buse).

Mais j'ai une question off qui me turlupine, pourquoi t'as pas internet à la casa? Y a le parasite Bresiliana qui a mis son véto?

----------

## pathfinder

Attention!

Au sujet de wget...

ca ne marche pas. Je veux dire que les dependances ne sont pas telechargees.

Pour xdm, j ai en effet eu besoin sur ma machine de sessreg-1.0.0, qui n y etait pas.

ET lorsque je l avais installe sur la machine au bureau, je me rappelais en effet des 2 paquets. cette methode ne prend donc pas les dependances, comme je l avais souligne avec l exemple de proftpd. Il doit manquer un chouilla... mais je vois pas ou.

Toujours est il que c est un truc tres pratique si ca marche avec les dependances.

Quant a ce topic, je le laisse ouvert jusqu a ce que MagicBanana (tu) decides de fournir le lien vers je-sais-pas-ou/ton-tresor-d-astuces.

Comme ca les lecteurs seront pas perdus, mais auront directement un lien. Quitte a le modifier plus tard. Je pense que c est mieux. 

Sinon, ce topic est considere comme resolu: j ai copie les tar.bz2 en root dans /usr/portage/distfiles et emerge...

EDIT:

euh, tout de meme:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  # equery depends sessreg
> 
> [ Searching for packages depending on sessreg... ]
> ...

 

il y a pas un truc qui fait l inverse? je veux dire: equery depends xdm qui me dise que sessreg est necessaire?

parce que si je connais pas sessreg, je vois pas le lien...

----------

## pathfinder

ce topic n est pas regle du tout...

 sniff

je reboote jamais la machine...

mais je l ai fait aujourd hui

il me lancait un xdm pourri... avec un TWM comme window manager...

je suis alle tout content dans

/etc/rc.conf pour lui preciser que je voulais gdm comme display manager...

mais surprise, il y a plus la ligne ou on pouvait selectionner!!!

en revanche ils parlent de window manager... mais je m en fous!

je veux pouvoir lui dire qu il cahrge GDM au lieu de XDM

C etait tellement pratique cette ligne!!

on fait comment maintenant?

vous savez?

edit:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-513066-highlight-gdm+xdm.html

et la solution:

apparemment il y a un truc bizarre.

il devrait y avoir la ligne qui manquait

elle peut se trouver dans

/etc/conf.d/xdm

mais dans ce fichier il y a ceci:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # What display manager do you use ?  [ xdm | gdm | kdm | entrance ]
> 
> # NOTE: If this is set in /etc/rc.conf, that setting will override this one.
> ...

 

je suppose donc que dans rc.conf je peux rajouter cette merveilleuse ligne...

 :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

Oui tu peux, enfin moi je l'ai.

----------

## yoyo

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> je suppose donc que dans rc.conf je peux rajouter cette merveilleuse ligne...
> 
> 

 Tu peux mais c'est pas bien ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

En fait, le fichier /etc/rc.conf a été splitté en plusieurs fichiers placés dans /etc/conf.d et cela dans un but de lisibilité évident. Ainsi, dans la logique des choses, le choix du gestionnaire de session devrait se faire dans le fichier dédié, c'est à dire /etc/conf.d/xdm.

PS : et tu devrais faire plus attention à ce que tu modifies lors de tes "etc-update".

Enjoy !

----------

## pathfinder

ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!

c est bon!!

mais au sujet de etc-update, je pige pas.

parce que je sais jamais comment lui dire de pas toucher a certains trucs, et comment update ALL of your configuration files...

etc-update suffit?

mes keymaps, clock, etc ne sont pas touches

mais le rc.conf, il a du le changer sans que je le pige.

de toutes facons, je trouve qu il devrait etre plus etoffe avec les fichiers vers lesquels l info a ete redirigee.

----------

## yoyo

Et bien dans ce cas, je te conseille l'utilisation de "dispatch-conf" couplé à "colordiff" (du paquet app-misc/colordiff) en remplaçant dans /etc/dispatch-conf la ligne : 

diff="diff -Nu %s %s | less --no-init --QUIT-AT-EOF"

par

diff="colordiff -Nu %s %s | less --no-init --QUIT-AT-EOF"

Enjoy !

EDIT : pour préciser, en fait quand tu fais "-5" dans etc-update, il remplace tous les fichiers modifiés par les nouveaux (non modifiés par tes soins donc). Ce qui fait que tu perds toutes les config que tu as faites à la main.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Moi je dirais : "comme tu le sens".  (j'ai toujours été d'une grande aide)
> 
> Enfin te faire corriger c'est pas une mauvaise idée ... juste que compte pas sur moi lol (/me est une buse).
> 
> Mais j'ai une question off qui me turlupine, pourquoi t'as pas internet à la casa? Y a le parasite Bresiliana qui a mis son véto?

 

J'ai ouvert un nouveau thread pour ceux qui veulent m'aider à finir mes scripts. Ce thread-ci peut donc, si pathfinder veut bien, être marqué résolu.

Et ma brasiliana (des prolèmes d'italien cher Temet ?  :Wink:  ) n'y est pour rien. Bien au contraire, imagine le coup des appels téléphonique pour l'Amérique latine... Ce sont les trois autres italiens qui partagent notre appartement qui sont à blâmer...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## pathfinder

cool magic banana

mais je rappelle que pour ce script, il y a pas de fetch des dependances...  :Sad:   (si je savais comment m y prendre, je le ferai, desole)

equery ne semble pas etre l outil requis ici, on voudrait l application inverse en fait. (comment savoir ce que necessite un paquet pour s installer)

instr xdm devrait renvoyer:     xdm et sessreg

de meme avec proftp

----------

## nemo13

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> on voudrait l application inverse en fait. (comment savoir ce que necessite un paquet pour s installer)

 

Avec de la chance , pierreg ne me frappera pas 

ta réponse ne serait pas dans l'ebuild tout simplement ?

A+

----------

## Mickael

je plussoie nemo13, c'est écrit dans l'ebuild, avec le caractère DEPENDS si je me souviens bien.  *xdm-1.1.0.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> RDEPEND="x11-apps/xrdb
> 
>         x11-libs/libXdmcp
> ...

 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *pathfinder wrote:*   

> cool magic banana
> 
> mais je rappelle que pour ce script, il y a pas de fetch des dependances...   (si je savais comment m y prendre, je le ferai, desole)
> 
> equery ne semble pas etre l outil requis ici, on voudrait l application inverse en fait. (comment savoir ce que necessite un paquet pour s installer)
> ...

 

Ben si... Je ne sais pas exactement ce que tu as fait mais ça fait un moment que j'utilise cette méthode et je récupère bien les dépendances. Je rappelle qu'il faut ajouter l'option --deep à emerge pour mettre à jour les dépendances. Je rappelle également que si les sources sont déjà dans distfiles, emerge ne cherchera pas à les retélécharger.

Essaie, juste pour voir de demander l'installation d'un Desktop Environment (qui n'est pas déjà sur ton nordi). "emerge -pf ..." va te renvoyer une liste sacrément longue.

----------

## _droop_

Salut,

Si tu veux absolument toutes les dépendances, utilise l'option de --emptytree de portage :

```
emerge -fe nomduprog
```

----------

## nemo13

 *_droop_ wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Si tu veux absolument toutes les dépendances, utilise l'option de --emptytree de portage :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Pourquoi sortir l'arillerie lourde ?

```
emerge --depgraph nomduprog
```

 doit suffir non ?

----------

## pathfinder

ouille

alors voila:

 *Quote:*   

> ksums  ...                                     [ ok ]
> 
>  * checking miscfile checksums  ...                                    [ ok ]
> 
> >>> Emerging (2 of 204) sys-devel/gettext-0.15 to /
> ...

 

et sans artillerie lourde:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --depgraph xdm
> 
> usage: emerge [options]
> 
> emerge: error: no such option: --depgraph
> ...

 

j ai rien vu de ressembalnt dans le man,...

maybe -te?

----------

## Magic Banana

Bon... C'est bien gentil tout ça mais qui me teste mes scripts à présent (si vous avez une connexion Internet fonctionnelle c'est en fait encore plus simple !) ? Vous me forcer à les travailler et à les publier et personne pour les essayer ! Ça se passe ici. Mieux, si vous voulez m'aider à implémenter les quelques améliorations manquantes...

----------

